

Weird thing happening when touching a Nexus 5 and a MacBook - andraskindler
https://medium.com/@zsedbal/weird-thing-happens-with-my-nexus-5-do-you-have-any-idea-what-s-going-on-86d8019dd04d

======
de_dave
The Nexus 5 has a magnetic sensor to detect when the case cover is closed
shut. I suspect this is being triggered by a speaker or some other magnetic
element of the MacBook.

~~~
jfoster
That's what I was thinking. There's also the MacBook electricity thing:
[http://www.mactalk.com.au/24/113595-static-electricity-
vibra...](http://www.mactalk.com.au/24/113595-static-electricity-vibration-
macbook-air.html)

~~~
k-mcgrady
Thanks for posting this. Good to know I'm not going crazy and my Macbook AND
iPhone vibrate from time to time when plugged in.

------
castratikron
Is this really HN worthy?

~~~
mattdotc
Furthermore, I thought Medium was supposed to be a place for quality story-
telling. Guess it's jumped the shark, too.

------
RossM
I've seen the opposite happen - the MacBook screen turning off - when placing
an open macbook on top of a closed one. I'm guessing that case is to do with
magnets activating the closed-sensor.

I've replicated this with a Nexus 6 by placing it over the speakers of an MBP
(it locks the screen, rather than turning it off) which also suggests
magnetic? I'm thinking Motorola planned a Nexus 6 case similar to the Galaxy
Note flip cover.

------
davelnewton
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fucking-magnets-how-do-they-
wo...](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fucking-magnets-how-do-they-work)

This is just my own biased opinion, but if you're reading HN, shouldn't this
one have been just about as obvious as it gets?!?!

------
jordwest
I had a similar issue, except it was my MacBook going to sleep - when I used
it on the Tokyo subway.

[http://west.io/post/2015/05/01-the-case-of-the-sleeping-
macb...](http://west.io/post/2015/05/01-the-case-of-the-sleeping-macbook/)

~~~
danuker
Y U NO comments on your blog?

------
lechatleon
Had the same problem with an Acer Chromebook and a Nexus 4, the Chromebook
goes in sleep mode when the phone is placed over the keyboard in a particular
position.

------
k-mcgrady
It happens with my iPad occasionally too. Putting the iPad next to the
trackpad will occasionally put the Macbook to sleep.

